# Ok critique my diet, help me balance this.



## Uthinkso (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok its only my first day using the food calcualtor on fitday.com but already I can see a few problems but I'm un-sure how to correct them.

Firstly let me state my goals, fat loss is the main goal while preserving what muscle mass I have. I'd say building muscle and fat loss but I can't have both at the same time. 

I ate five times today, which I typically eat 5-7 times depending on the day. I'm a pretty consistent six though. Here is the link to my fitday.com log http://fitday.com/WebFit/DayFoodsTab.asp and my user name there is ndagostino if you an look it up that way. 

So that being said, I am struggling to find sources of protein. I have fish and chicken, but what else. I can only cook those two so many ways.


----------



## Yanick (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know how to use fitday anymore. I haven't been on there in years, honestly. Right up your meals on here, it'll take a few minutes and make it easier for us to critique.

For now though, good sources of protein include, but are not limited to:

-Fish; salmon, tuna, tilapia etc almost any fish is good for you but don't overdo canned tuna.
-Beef;leaner cuts are the best, flank steak, skirt steak. If you google lean cuts of beef, you'll find a list of the leanest cuts.
-Eggs/Egg whites;watch the fat content of the yolks, i typically eat 15-20g of fat/meal so if i'm getting a lot of fat from other sources i'll eat only the whites. i count each yolk as 5g of fat.
-Chicken; i sometimes like to switch it up to chicken thighs, or ground chicken when i get bored of breasts. Some will say stick to breasts but i sometimes a)don't have breasts in the freezer and b)don't feel like eating breasts.
-Turkey; Breast or ground, its a good, lean meat.
-Whey/Casein; I've recently implemented Muscle Milk into my diet and love it. Not only does it taste great but it is not purely whey protein, has some carbs and fat as well so its a good shake for someone on the run that needs to eat something that will satiate for a while.
-Cottage Cheese; great before bed.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 20, 2007)

Yanick said:


> I don't know how to use fitday anymore. I haven't been on there in years, honestly. Right up your meals on here, it'll take a few minutes and make it easier for us to critique.
> 
> For now though, good sources of protein include, but are not limited to:
> 
> ...





Ok I'm at work now. I'll have to post it later this evening after I get home from the gym.

Cottage cheese before bed? What makes it good?


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 20, 2007)

this is pasted from fitday.com hope it works.

Total:   1758    
Fat: 44  392  23% 
  Sat: 11  101  6% 
  Poly: 10  94  6% 
  Mono: 17  156  9% 
Carbs: 180  616  37% 
  Fiber: 26  0  0% 
Protein: 167  668  40% 
Alcohol: 0  0  0%


----------



## Big G (Feb 20, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Here is the link to my fitday.com log http://fitday.com/WebFit/DayFoodsTab.asp and my user name there is ndagostino if you an look it up that way.




That link doesn't work.  To make your fitday journal/food-log public click the HOME tab then select Make Journal Public (from the bottom of that page). This'll give you the link to post in your messages on here. Add it to your signature (on here) and it'll show every time you post a message.

As for protein... Anything goes... tuna, chicken, turkey, beef, pork or even dairy. You choose. Whatever fits the bill.

Also, 1750 kcal is way too low.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 20, 2007)

ok did it....


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 20, 2007)

Apple Cinnimon Oh's cereal??


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 20, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> Apple Cinnimon Oh's cereal??




yes.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 21, 2007)

So this week I am eating like I have beent he past two months in order to see what fitday says now that I have a way to monitor what I eat. HOLY SHIT!!!! I'm eating better than fast food but not much, loads of carbs and the bulk of my calories are from carbs and fat. Not good.

My fitday link is in my sig, suggetions?

Almonds are off the menu, I take fish oil caps at night so I get good fats there.


----------



## Big G (Feb 21, 2007)

And a CUP of almonds!?  Holy $hit! That's 73g of fat and 824 calories! WTF!?

Plus, oily salad dressing!? And, sugary cereal!? 

Are you sure you didn't mean to post this on ObesityHelp.com!!


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 21, 2007)

I had heard almonds were a great source of GOOD fat, apparently they are and very dence in that fat.

No salad dressing that was a mistake when I selected the salad from the site there, and the cereal isn't sugary really. Not compared to most anyway.

At any rate thanks for the ridicule and all, but I posted this for constructive help.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Your cals are ridiculously low,  I think I have told you that before.

Your meal choices still need work ie. Pizza

Almonds are great but a serving is about 18 pcs.

Where are the fibrous Veggies? no carrots don't count.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Your cals are ridiculously low,  I think I have told you that before.
> 
> Your meal choices still need work ie. Pizza
> 
> ...



yes pizza sucks....yeah the options for serving size on fitday kind of scuks. I had almonds in a dixie cup which I feel is more like a 1/2 cup size. 

Fibrous veggies that is 5pm and 8pm typically.

Low cals? Here is where I struggle understanding that, and yes I've read the stickies. According to fit day, given the type of work I do I will burn 3800 calories on a normal day. Now if I'm eating 2000-2500 calories a day I have created a defecit of roughly 1300 calories. Is the idea to have a defecit but only a small one like 500  calories?


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 21, 2007)

Also BigG nice work on the eight 12oz Miller Lites. 

People in glass houses....


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> yes pizza sucks....yeah the options for serving size on fitday kind of scuks. I had almonds in a dixie cup which I feel is more like a 1/2 cup size.
> 
> Fibrous veggies that is 5pm and 8pm typically.
> 
> Low cals? Here is where I struggle understanding that, and yes I've read the stickies. According to fit day, given the type of work I do I will burn 3800 calories on a normal day. Now if I'm eating 2000-2500 calories a day I have created a defecit of roughly 1300 calories. Is the idea to have a defecit but only a small one like 500  calories?



The days I saw in fit day showed I think 1700, 2200, and today at 1500.  That is what I would consider extremely low considering you are a 240 lb guy.  At most I would do a 10% defecit to start out, evaluate your progress from there, and you need too seriously clean up your diet in order for this to work.  

What Fibrous Veggies are you eating it doesn't show in fit day, other then the one day.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 21, 2007)

When I cook dinner I almost always cook brocolli or califlower(sp). I love both of those and we also do asparagus at my house a lot. Today the major ones I see that went to hell are the almonds and the sweet potato both good for you but both mis portioned.

One big question, if you look at my diet for the rest of today I got in my protein in the evening primarily and with the exclusion of the above mentioned items the balance of the diet was good but I'd only have 1000 calories. How do I triple that? I'm thinking I'm supposed to eat smaller meals than I normally would, but it seems I'm not eating enough.

I'm putting together my breakfast for tommorrow and I'm struggling for a way to get 40-50g of protein without eating a carton of egg whites.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Post your meal by meal diet for the day with the Cals and macros.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 21, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Post your meal by meal diet for the day with the Cals and macros.




Macros? I'm new here.


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 21, 2007)

Steps for good diet.

1. Throw out everything you have
2. Go to walmart
3. Buy chicken breast
4. Buy brown rice
5. Buy broccoli, green beans, lettuce
6. Buy sweet potatoes, Whole wheat english muffins.
7. Buy extra lean (97/3) ground turkey
8. Buy cage free grain fed chicken eggs (or the cheaper ones if needed)
9. Buy a skillet, pan, foil, tubberware, press-n-seal, and a lunchpale, and a protien shaker.
10. Buy 100% whey protein (low carb only)
11. Stop eating sugar, salt, candy, drinking soda, and ice cream
12. Buy EFA's
13. Learn how to use all of those supplies to create a healthy meal plan.
14. Pre-cook all of your meals and put them in tupperware in the lunchpale.
15. Buy Ephedra from Tritonhealth.com

Ok, I'm done, that's a start.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Macros? I'm new here.



carbs, fats, and proteins


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 22, 2007)

Ok I will have to do that later I am at work now. 

For example breakfast was just a bowl of plain oatmeal, 3 egg whites, and a 8oz cup of green tea. Comes in at 223 calories, 31g carbs, 18g protein, and 3g fat. I tried different combinations to keep fat down and get the protein up and I was striking out. Thats what one of my other threads is about.

For 10am I have a 8oz chicken breast and an apple. Lunch is two 8oz chicken breast and chopped brocolli (2 cups).

3:00 Yogurt and apple

I just don't see how isn gods creation it is possible to eat 50g of protein with every meal, and then if I am how is that going to help me lose weight? I just wish I could wrap my mind around this, so I didn't seem like such a pest and could just get something figured out. I've already lost 20lb so I know what I am doing now is far better than what the way I was living.


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok I will have to do that later I am at work now.
> 
> For example breakfast was just a bowl of plain oatmeal, 3 egg whites, and a 8oz cup of green tea. Comes in at 223 calories, 31g carbs, 18g protein, and 3g fat. I tried different combinations to keep fat down and get the protein up and I was striking out. Thats what one of my other threads is about.
> 
> ...




I think your on the right track. Trying is the best way to get there.

Why should you eat 50g of protein a meal though?


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 22, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> I think your on the right track. Trying is the best way to get there.
> 
> Why should you eat 50g of protein a meal though?




This is information I was given. That the ideal meal is 50g protein, 40g carbs, 10g fat.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> This is information I was given. That the ideal meal is 50g protein, 40g carbs, 10g fat.



There is no set in stone number. When cutting yes it is ideal to have the protein higher then normal to preserve LBM.


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> This is information I was given. That the ideal meal is 50g protein, 40g carbs, 10g fat.



Even so, one 6oz piece of chicken is 52g protein. Not all that difficult to eat 6oz of chicken IMHO.

3 scoops of most Protein supps, 2 scoops of others will also get you 50g.

SO if that is the number you came up with or trust it isn't too hard to do it.

First you have to stop eating sugar cereal and garbage food. This is the first and most important thing.


----------



## Big G (Feb 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> ...breakfast was a bowl of plain oatmeal, 3 egg whites, and a 8oz cup of green tea. Comes in at 223 calories, 31g carbs, 18g protein, and 3g fat. I tried different combinations to keep fat down and get the protein up and I was striking out.



I'd recommend getting more calories in for breakfast. Try ¾cup of skimmed milk on ¾cup of oats with five egg whites. That's 375cals 10%fat, 38%protein and 52% carbs. That's a perfect cutting breakfast that'll leave you with plenty of energy for the morning.



Uthinkso said:


> ...Lunch is two 8oz chicken breast and chopped brocolli (2 cups).



 TWO 8oz chicken breasts! Jeez! That's a lot of chicken! 16oz of chicken with 2cups of broccoli is 820cal with 77% protein, 4%carbs and 20%fat (5g saturated). That doesn't strike me as a very balanced meal. Plus, it's huge! Try 3oz chicken, 2cups of broccoli and 1 medium-sized baked sweetpotato. That's 361cal, 46% protein: 42%carbs & 12%fat. Much better!

Try Fitday.com   Try to enter your meals BEFORE you eat them. Play with the quantities of the food to get balanced meals throughout the day. If a meal seems to high in fat, reduce the food that's causing most of the fat and add something else instead. Play around until you get the ratio you want.

I told UThinkSo 50:40:10 (carb: protein:fat) but I've been accused of having my fat intake too low. They may be right but, if you take a 2-3g multi-oil (or fish oil) you'll have more than enough fat for daily operations. After 3 months on a 50:40:10 diet I have allowed my fat intake to increase to 20%, but I still try to avoid saturated fats at all cost; incl. margarine & other "hydrogenated" (i.e. man-made saturated) fats.

If you're worried your fat intakle being too low try changing your breakfast to two slices of whole wheat toast with 1tblsp of natural (v.low/no sugar) peanut butter (split between both slices) with 4 egg whites. This is what I'm eating almost every morning nowadays. It's delicious! It's 42:35:23 carb: protein:fat (which does seem high in fat) but it's mostly essential Omega fats (only 1g saturated) so you can take a multivitamin with it and not need a daily multi-oil (or fish oil). If the remainder of your daily meals are lower than 23% fat then your daily average will drop. It probably won;t drop to 10% (after a breakfast like that!) but you can easily get the daily count down to 15-20% by eating less fatty meals for the remainder of the day.

NOTE.... Try Fitday.com You can create sample meals all day long, and it's free!! Just be sure to eat balanced meals, evenly spaced throughout the day (in terms of WHEN you eat and HOW MANY CALORIES you eat each meal). Avoid stuffing 150g of protein in at once. It won't do you any good. Sure, your body CAN potentially convert protein into glucose to use for energy, but why make it do that. Just feed it a nice sweetpotato (or some other carb low on the glycemic index) and have done with it.

I hope this helps.

Big G.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree its big but I was trying to ge protein in for my day. I agree that it should ahve been more spread out during the day but I was trying to make up for a bad start.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't try to make up for screwing up earlier in the day.  Just continue on with the schedule


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't try to make up for screwing up earlier in the day.  Just continue on with the schedule



True. 

If you miss a meal, that's it, you missed it. DOn't eat two meals on your next meal, just try not to miss any more and work at organizing/ precooking meals.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 22, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> True.
> 
> If you miss a meal, that's it, you missed it. DOn't eat two meals on your next meal, just try not to miss any more and work at organizing/ precooking meals.



Ok good to know, I'm assuming the large meals slow my metablosim?


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 22, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok good to know, I'm assuming the large meals slow my metablosim?



I'm not sure, but it's bloaty and it just can't be utilized into your muscles so it's kinda pointless.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 22, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> I'm not sure, but it's bloaty and it just can't be utilized into your muscles so it's kinda pointless.




Thats honestly the hardest part I can't seem to eat over 2000 calories, and yet my portions on bordering on being two big. Appears to me that in six meals if I have a 8oz chicken breast chicken breast, that is 420 calories at each meal. So 2520 calories right there, but again chicken breast all day. There has to be a better and tastier way to get there. I'm looking into lean turkey cuts as well as lean beef.

Thanks for your input shape-up.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2007)

Post your meals with cals and macros!


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 23, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Post your meals with cals and macros!



Yep I boned ya on that , forgot to do it last night. I will tonight for sure.


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 23, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Thats honestly the hardest part I can't seem to eat over 2000 calories, and yet my portions on bordering on being two big. Appears to me that in six meals if I have a 8oz chicken breast chicken breast, that is 420 calories at each meal. So 2520 calories right there, but again chicken breast all day. There has to be a better and tastier way to get there. I'm looking into lean turkey cuts as well as lean beef.
> 
> Thanks for your input shape-up.



No problem, I did what you're doing now for about 8 months before I finally put a real commitment and plan together so I understand.

Just make sure you read EVERYTHING on foods. 

it has to be EXTRA LEAN. 97 or 96% fat free. Walmart has a nice selection for under 5 bucks a pack, each pack has about 4 servins, each serving is about 130c and 26g protein. perfect for half the cals. THan make about 5 egg whites and you got a mostly fat free high protien morning meal.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 23, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> No problem, I did what you're doing now for about 8 months before I finally put a real commitment and plan together so I understand.
> 
> Just make sure you read EVERYTHING on foods.
> 
> it has to be EXTRA LEAN. 97 or 96% fat free. Walmart has a nice selection for under 5 bucks a pack, each pack has about 4 servins, each serving is about 130c and 26g protein. perfect for half the cals. THan make about 5 egg whites and you got a mostly fat free high protien morning meal.




Walmart sells food???? I did not know that. 

So chicken breast that are four to a pack you say...and only set you out a five spot. If it weren't for my sister in laws father being a butcher I'd look into that. Still good info to have when I'm in a pinch.

Also what do you mean, you did what I'm doing? What is it that I'm doing. I'm trying to get my diet up to 2750-3000 calories and do so in a healthy manor while keeping it balance. I can get 300g of protein in six meals but the carbs and such tend to suffer. Sorry if I come off as defensive, but a few assclowns have been real dicks about this diet stuff.


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 23, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Walmart sells food???? I did not know that.
> 
> So chicken breast that are four to a pack you say...and only set you out a five spot. If it weren't for my sister in laws father being a butcher I'd look into that. Still good info to have when I'm in a pinch.
> 
> Also what do you mean, you did what I'm doing? What is it that I'm doing. I'm trying to get my diet up to 2750-3000 calories and do so in a healthy manor while keeping it balance. I can get 300g of protein in six meals but the carbs and such tend to suffer. Sorry if I come off as defensive, but a few assclowns have been real dicks about this diet stuff.



I mean what your doing is trying, researching, and wanting to do things right whilst making a plan. I am commending you 

As far as the 4pack chicken. I was talking about the extra lean ground turkey. Very good and reliable food from walmart where I live.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 23, 2007)

ShapeUP said:


> I mean what your doing is trying, researching, and wanting to do things right whilst making a plan. I am commending you
> 
> As far as the 4pack chicken. I was talking about the extra lean ground turkey. Very good and reliable food from walmart where I live.



Ok sorry, my appologies. I work out by myself so I really rely on this board for advice and to be helpful. I know a good friend of mine that is a competitive body builder, and does very well. However I suspect he's into the gear a bit, and let me say I have no issues with folks that use it and think no less of him for it. He is just as good a friend to me, its just not for me is all. So I struggle to take tips from him.

That being said here is what I have eaten today including my dinner coming at 8pm, with macros too (sorry Iandaniel I told ya I'd make good on it).

Breakfast
4 boiled egg whites
1 packet regular oatmeal
1 Whole wheat english muffin
1 tbsp peanut butter
8oz Green Tea
445 kcal/12g fat/57g carbs/30g protein

Meal 2
6oz chicken breast
1 medium sized apple
398 kcal/12g fat/21g carbs/48g protein

Meal 3
1 cup ground turkey
1 Caesar side salad
434 kcal/28g fat/5g fat/38g protein

Meal 4 
6oz chicken breast
1 medium sized apple
2 tbsp peanut butter
588 kcal/28g fat/27g carbs/56g protein

Meal 5
10oz Steak
1 cup mashed potatoe
626 kcal/19g fat/44g carbs/65g protein

TOTALS
2490kcal/ 101g fat/ 154g carbs/ 239g protein


Ok this is more than I've eaten calorie wise this week, and I felt strong today. Which I'm not sure can be effected by diet, and I didn't work out today either. The percentage split for the day is 40% protein, 38% fat, and 22% carbs. Ideally I'd like to flip the fat and the carbs percentage wise. So what foods and where, The chicken has more fat than I thought, but also the oatmeal has good carbs in it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 24, 2007)

Man I checked this thread expecting to be lit up like a christmas tree and told I'm doing it all wrong. 

Anyone??


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok sorry, my appologies. I work out by myself so I really rely on this board for advice and to be helpful. I know a good friend of mine that is a competitive body builder, and does very well. However I suspect he's into the gear a bit, and let me say I have no issues with folks that use it and think no less of him for it. He is just as good a friend to me, its just not for me is all. So I struggle to take tips from him.
> 
> That being said here is what I have eaten today including my dinner coming at 8pm, with macros too (sorry Iandaniel I told ya I'd make good on it).
> 
> ...



Other then the Peanut butter, your fat choices don't seem that great.  Lack EFA's

You are eating no fibrous veggies.  

Try to balance your meals out better.  If you are aiming to get 40P/40C/20F then try to be consistent through out the day.  Carbs you can adjust later in the day, but try to keep your Protein and fat intake pretty consistent.

Lets just say you have 190lbs LBM lets try to aim for 1.5g of protein per pound of LBM so that would be 285 g of protein for the day and 285 g of carbs for the day.  With those set you want to get around 65 grams of fat in a day.  Again this is all based on the macros that you set out.

That will put you at 2850 cals for the day.  If you can lets try to break it down into 6 meals

so Meal one aim for
45-50g of protein/  70 g of carbs/ 10-12g of fats

Meal 2:
45-50g of protein/  55 g of carbs/ 10-12g of fats

Meal 3:
45-50g of protein/  55 g of carbs/ 10-12g of fats

Meal 4:
45-50g of protein/  55 g of carbs/ 10-12g of fats

Meal 5:
45-50g of protein/  40 g of carbs/ 10-12g of fats

Meal 6
45-50g of protein/  next to nothing of carbs/ 10-12g of fats

If you want to go down to 5 meals then adjust the macros accordingly.  You can also make adjustments to suit your Pre/ PWO meals.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok I looked on the label of the chicken and it doesn't match fit day at all for dietary information. These are boneless 6oz chicken breast from Purdue. No skin at all. I may just enter the info myself for the chicken breast. 

As for EFA's I take two fish oil caps when I wake up and right before bed.

Fibrous veggies I eat a lot of brocoli and califlower just didn't happen to that day, w were out. Wife is at the store now.

10oz of lean steak is too much?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

you need better fat sources.

your meals need to be more balanced.

you have very little fruits and vegetables in your diet.  Do you eat any greens at all?

Like Iain said, try and be more balanced out.  Or, you can look at it as 3 moderatetly sized meals, and then 2-3 snacks in between those meals of less calories.  At the end of the day, just make sure you are in a calorie deficit.

Is that a sugar packet of oatmeal?  I would have either the oatmeal OR the whole wheat english muffin.  But probably not both.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you need better fat sources.
> 
> your meals need to be more balanced.
> 
> ...



Ok that makes some sense. Right now I am at damn near a 2000 calorie defecit, which from what I understand is making my body think its starving so it won't burn fat. At least this is how I understand it.

This is Quaker Oats regular oatmeal, no sugars, no flavor just plain oatmeal.

Yes as I said in the previous post I eat veggies usually at meal 2 and meal five. I just don't eat them at every meal. Also I don't eat the same exact thing every day. I try to switch it up. 

Let me preface that I don't want to sound like a dick with this next statement. Everyone tells me to balance my meals, I am aware of that thats the name of the thread. Now that I've posted my diet what foods would you plug in and where. I feel I can rotate my protein source between fish, chicken, turkey, lean beef and the secondary food should be able to stay the same. If that makes any sense at all.

I'm just baffled that I lost so much so fast and now have started going backwards. When the diet hasn't changed one bit. Are you thinking I shocked my system and thats why the quick drop in weight. I will say that my pants are looser and I don't feel like I put on 10lb on fat, but something isn't adding up.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok that makes some sense. Right now I am at damn near a 2000 calorie defecit, which from what I understand is making my body think its starving so it won't burn fat. At least this is how I understand it.
> 
> *basically, yea.  A 2000 calorie deficit is huge!  There is significant research that shows when dropping calories by that much, you metabolism will slow down greater.  Look at where your maintenance calories should be and try and create a small deficit from diet and then top that deficit off with exercise.*
> 
> ...





hope that helps.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> hope that helps.





Ok that makes vastly more sense. I was told by another member on here that I need 50g protein, 40g carbs, and 10g fat per meal. What you said makes more sense as far as protein requirment. Now how is gods creation am I going to get 370g of protein in. I'm 247lb x 1.5g/lb of BW = 370g

My goal now is fat loss with maintaining the muscle I have. I don't really know what my maintenance level would be seeing is I haven't trained in four years. I burn at least 3800kcal a day per fitday.com and 4500kcal on days that I work out (three days a week). 

I don't think the smaller meals would work for me, simply because I struggle to get over 200g of protein as it is now and I'm typically undeer 2500kcal.

I'm not on a certain program, what is a good balance of carbs and fat for fat loss if I have to try and eat that much protein.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try and shoot for 1-1.2g of protein then.

I wouldn't go with the estimated calorie burn on fitday.

what does your training program look like?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 25, 2007)

I always base protein intake off of LBM


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Try and shoot for 1-1.2g of protein then.
> 
> I wouldn't go with the estimated calorie burn on fitday.
> 
> what does your training program look like?




I train with weights three days a week and I do a split routine.

Chest and bis, legs and tris, back and shoulders. abs gets sprinkled on chest day usually. I lift heavy and do a 12-8-6 rep range. I mix a combination of isolated and compound movements.

After the weights I do 25-35min of treadmil cardio HIIT. I just started this last week and have only been able to do 25min on two minute intervals so far. 

Yeah fitday seemed a bit inaccurate when it came to calories burned in my day to day life. I am a quality control engineer so I am in the lab seated for three hours of my nine hour day. The rest of the time I am on my feet walking around the shop talking to machinists and making adjustments and such. According to fitday.com I burn 38xx kcal doing that alone. Seemed odd that it didn't ask me how long I worked or anything like that, just whether I was on my feet, at a desk, or both.

So I may be closer to the total calories burned then with my current diet you are thinking? Is there an accurate way to determine what I burn in a day?


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I always base protein intake off of LBM



I'm not sure what my current BMI is, so I couldn't do this with any accuracy at the moment.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

ditch the split routine and start training your total body.  Use upper and lower supersets.  Drop pretty much all of the isolation stuff too.  Do compound movements.

Add cardio into your off days.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> ditch the split routine and start training your total body.  Use upper and lower supersets.  Drop pretty much all of the isolation stuff too.  Do compound movements.
> 
> Add cardio into your off days.



Ok not going to argue with you here, but that goes against everything I have ever heard. I'm a novice at this, but that just appears strange and I've always worked out this way.

So the question is now, what are upper and lower supersets and how are they done? Link me and I'll do the reading or just search it myself.

Ok so eat more like I have been, no isolated movements and cardio in the off days. Not a problem with the cardio I have a treadmill in the basement.

If I train three days, should I do the same excercises all three days? I'm willing to try a new routine but this is pretty alien to me.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 25, 2007)

check out the stickies in the training forum.  Check out the first few entries in my blog for this month.  I go through laying out a training program.

everything you have been told previously is wrong.  If it were right, you would be seeing the results you desire.  Make sense?  I had a guy come into the gym and tell me that i was telling him things that were totally against everything he thought to be true.  4 weeks later he has seen more results than he ever had before.  He can't believe it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> check out the stickies in the training forum.  Check out the first few entries in my blog for this month.  I go through laying out a training program.
> 
> everything you have been told previously is wrong.  If it were right, you would be seeing the results you desire.  Make sense?  I had a guy come into the gym and tell me that i was telling him things that were totally against everything he thought to be true.  4 weeks later he has seen more results than he ever had before.  He can't believe it.



Well like I said I work damn hard and I want this bad. So whatevet it takes.

I have to step out for a bit here, but I will be back and read the stickies then put together a new work out routine and post that up.

Thanks for the help in this thread everybody...Iandaniel, ShapeUp, Funk. You guys make this easier than just going at is blindly.


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 25, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I always base protein intake off of LBM



ditto


----------



## ShapeUP (Feb 25, 2007)

P-funk said:


> ditch the split routine and start training your total body.  Use upper and lower supersets.  Drop pretty much all of the isolation stuff too.  Do compound movements.
> 
> Add cardio into your off days.



OMG Supersets are the BEST.
Stick to them for at least 3-5 weeks before switching programs, JMO.


----------



## Big G (Mar 6, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Also BigG nice work on the eight 12oz Miller Lites.
> 
> People in glass houses....



Yeah, OK, you got me. It's tough changing from being a longstanding alcoholic to a fully health-conscious body-builder! Still... Failiure is not fatal. I am seeking help and I will beat this thing. Acknowledging the problem has been pretty hard in itself!

I quit smoking cold-turkey after 20 years three months ago. I've bought "Alcohol - How to quit and be glad you did" which is proving to be a valuable source of new info. I went to Alcoholics Anonymous for nine months a couple of years ago. It was OK but, although I spent nine months not drinking, I spent nine months _wanting _a drink! What pi$$ed me off the most was all their talk of a Higher Power BS. Rational Emotive Behaviour Therapy (REBT), as used in the book referenced above, is based on simply changing your thinking; identifying illogical thinking and amending it. I think it's going to work out better for me. 

Wish me luck! Or, just bitch at me when I screw up! Either way...


----------



## Big G (Mar 6, 2007)

Uthinkso said:


> Ok that makes vastly more sense. I was told by another member on here that I need 50g protein, 40g carbs, and 10g fat per meal.



What I said was 50*%*protein:40*%*carb:10*%*fat, not 50*g*:40*g*:10*g*. I even explained that there are 9cal in 1g of fat and 4cal in 1g of carbs and protein. I also said that many people will increase fat to 20% or more, but I find fat-loss faster with lower fat intake. After-all, fat is more easily stored as fat than other food types. EFA's via capsules ensures healthy fat intake. 

Stick with it Uthinkso. We're all here to help. Learn a little more every day. You'll get there. I will too, if I can ever get my alcohol intake under control!


----------



## Uthinkso (Mar 6, 2007)

Big G said:


> What I said was 50*%*protein:40*%*carb:10*%*fat, not 50*g*:40*g*:10*g*. I even explained that there are 9cal in 1g of fat and 4cal in 1g of carbs and protein. I also said that many people will increase fat to 20% or more, but I find fat-loss faster with lower fat intake. After-all, fat is more easily stored as fat than other food types. EFA's via capsules ensures healthy fat intake.
> 
> Stick with it Uthinkso. We're all here to help. Learn a little more every day. You'll get there. I will too, if I can ever get my alcohol intake under control!





Yes yes, all is fair in love and war. Also applys to fitness and nutrition so it seems. I know you will get over the hump, I quit smoking seven months ago cold turkey so I can identify with that vise. I wish you well in your journey to sobriety you'll get there.

Also because I read wrong I've been struggling and now I have light shed on the whole damn thing. If I am to eat 1-1.2g of protein per pound of body mass, which is 240g. That is 50% automatically so from that I can figure out my ideal carbs and ideal fats. Thank jesus, oh happy day....BRB I'm gonna moon walk on water!!!


----------

